
Federal government has dramatically expanded exposure to risky mortgages - ra7
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/federal-government-has-dramatically-expanded-exposure-to-risky-mortgages/2019/10/02/d862ab40-ce79-11e9-87fa-8501a456c003_story.html
======
Porthos9K
Here we go again. Because nobody learned from 2008.

